# hello all you beautiful people!!!



## living2xl (Apr 27, 2009)

hi everybody im from india and im new here i love music and thats what brings me here.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum, glad to have you here. Do let us know what music you really like.


Margaret


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome!

Jim


----------

